

Twitter for Android swaps the Favorites star for a heart… for some - manuisfunny
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2015/06/17/twitter-hearts-you/

======
manuisfunny
Sorry, it was just Twitter, A/B testing the change. I've heard about A/B
testing, but I never thought I'd be in one. Hard to tell if something is
actually getting changed.

